# Newbie



## Thunder (May 27, 2006)

O.k. so I'm new to this vintage bike thing. I collect old gas pumps. This is one of my pumps.






I have a 1950 Dodge truck currently undergoing a custom "Rodsteration". This will be built as a "Parade Truck" for advertising.:eek: 





I recently picked up a few vintage bikes that I want to fix up.





On one of them, the fender needed some work. I removed the braces to fix it, and I am wondering how to put it back on. Is there a source for the rivets, or is it allowable to put it back on with machine screws and nuts.


----------



## sm2501 (May 27, 2006)

There are some folks that have rivit setters for fenders, but I am not sure who. An easier way is to use a threaded rivit. The head looks like a rivit, but it has a machine thread and nut. Let me know if you need some.


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Scott. Is this something that can be picked up at a good hardware store? If not, I will need a few for the blue girls bike in the pic...


----------



## kunzog (May 27, 2006)

Nice Pump Thunder, a lot of us on the forum are into other things as well. Here is one I did a while ago.

http://oldbike.homestead.com/


----------



## Thunder (May 28, 2006)

Nice 39. I've got one of those too. I've sold a few, so I'm down to about six pumps now, but the bikes seem to be catching up in numbers, to the pumps.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 28, 2006)

Thunder, I would go with the threaded rivets.  They are easy to install and look good.  A real rivet squeezer will cost you a good buck.. not cost effective if you aren't going to use it a lot.  Don't get tricked into buying one of those modied C-Clamp "rivet squeezers" that a dude is selling on eBay, they are JUNK and nearly useless.    

On the subject of Pumps.. I have one too, but mine is still in the as-found condition.  It is an obscure brand from Los Angeles... Godshalk.  Cost me a whopping $20 bux at a farm auction!  Think maybe I got jipped, there is no globe on it, sheesh!


----------



## Thunder (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Real rivets shouldn't be a problem though....



But if you could tell me where I could get some threaded rivets I'd appreciate it. BTW way, your'e right. That pump IS NOT worth $20.00. I think the glass cylinder alone, is worth more than $200.00 by itself. I've never seen a Visible pump for less than $800.00. :eek: So I'll give you $40.00 for it, this way you can double your money...... Drop me an "e" and I'll give you some additional info about the pump if you want.....


----------



## JO BO (May 29, 2006)

Thunder; It looks like (from the photos) you are in the heart of farm country.What state are you in? Thanks JO BO


----------



## Thunder (May 29, 2006)

I'm about 30 miles southeast of Denver Colorado. 3 Llamas, 6 goats, 8 horses, 3 dogs, more chickens, geese & turkeys than I want to count..... That house in the background is my next door neighbor. So with all the dirt roads here, I have to take by bike into town for a ride. Kinda' ironic isn't it?


----------



## JO BO (May 29, 2006)

Great way to live I say. I grew up with dirt trails and gravel roads. Loved it.Enjoy your tranquility. JO BO


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 2, 2006)

Thunder... I've got a rivet press similar to that.. comes in very handy!  So why not just get true rivet dies and tubular rivets?  You can get that stuff from McMaster-Carr.   The threaded rivets can be bought at Memory Lane Classics.. their website is www.memorylane-classics.com.

I'm goona hang onto the pump, plan to restore it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank Dave. I'm actually going to California next week, and I have a friend that works at McMaster Carr in Santa Fe Springs. That should make for a good suprise....


----------

